# Thanks Flyernut!



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

My new 302 arrived today! I was extremely impressed with the quality of workmanship. This 302 will be a cornerstone on my collection along with my 322AC. I really love these die cast units with hand rails. Thanks again!:appl:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke she is a beauty. Flyernut does a great job bringing these relics back to life.
I got one in the mail today also. I can't believe he let 2 of these go. I hope he
realizes how much these mean to you and me. In a few months these will be
70 years old. Mine probably runs better than it did brand new. I am sure yours does
also. Congrats on your 1948 4 piece diecast locomotive. Broke, we need to get our layouts going. I have probably put 1 1/2 hours of run time on mine today on my floor
layout. Mine has 2 639 yellow cars and a lighted caboose behind it. Looks good.

one of the 639s came with my 282. The other 639 I got from flyguy55. It is like new condition.
The red caboose is new. Well I guess like new now. It came in its original box.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> Broke she is a beauty. Flyernut does a great job bringing these relics back to life.
> I got one in the mail today also. I can't believe he let 2 of these go. I hope he
> realizes how much these mean to you and me. In a few months these will be
> 70 years old. Mine probably runs better than it did brand new. I am sure yours does
> ...


I am working on a 5x9 ping pong table layout currently. I am finding some problems that surprise me. I think that due to poor track powering, my 307 tester is going along just fine but... All of a sudden, it stops when the reverser is activated inadvertently and it stops. Then I re-power the transformer and it goes in the opposite direction.:smilie_daumenneg: I am thinking about soldering the track joiners and adding more track power points. (Maybe even soldering the power directly to the track). Another frustration is derailments while transversing switches. I know that I will eventually resolve these but until then, I will only run the 307. In the mean time I will admire Flyernuts work and gain some inspiration from him.:hah:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

You guys are too kind..I try to do my best work when I service these old gals. I intended to keep these engines, but I knew they would be going to good homes... I'm glad you guys like them., I hope they run another 60 years for you.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

flyernut, it is safe to assume they went to good homes. They are much appreciated and
I have no pitbulls LOL.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> flyernut, it is safe to assume they went to good homes. They are much appreciated and
> I have no pitbulls LOL.


Agreed!:laugh:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, maybe you have, but make sure you shine the top of the track rails and shine
the pins. Top, bottom, and sides of pins. It helped mine. I used the green scotch brite pads. The same pads your wife shines her pots and pans. Better ask before you take one.
I soldered some rail joints on my first HO layout. Won't do it again. To hard to change
track plans and I believe you need some expansion joints. I like the idea of soldering power wires direct to track. And like you said more than one power point.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

A few pics of my new addition.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Next pic not train related but thought you might like. I took this a couple years ago. Baby probably only a couple days old.
I zoomed in. It was maybe 100 feet away. It is not a chichauhau.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> A few pics of my new addition.
> 
> View attachment 373882
> 
> ...


Hey, i recognize that engine. Why, I've even seen it's guts,lol!!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> View attachment 373898
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By gum, it sure looks like a chihuahua!!. A little speckle-back, cute...:appl:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I sure butchered the spelling of Chihuahua.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> My new 302 arrived today! I was extremely impressed with the quality of workmanship. This 302 will be a cornerstone on my collection along with my 322AC. I really love these die cast units with hand rails. Thanks again!:appl:


Very nice addition BC. I hope you get many years of enjoyment from it.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

mopac said:


> A few pics of my new addition.
> 
> View attachment 373882
> 
> ...


Looks like new mopac. Hope you have many good times running it.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

flyernut said:


> You guys are too kind..I try to do my best work when I service these old gals. I intended to keep these engines, but I knew they would be going to good homes... I'm glad you guys like them., I hope they run another 60 years for you.


That's a very nice thing to do flyernut, they both look great. I'm sure both BC and mopac are thrilled with their latest additions. Again, you are to be saluted for a job well done.:appl::appl::appl:


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

cramden said:


> That's a very nice thing to do flyernut, they both look great. I'm sure both BC and mopac are thrilled with their latest additions. Again, you are to be saluted for a job well done.:appl::appl::appl:


:appl::appl:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

From the responses I received about these engines, it looks like they're still bringing joy and happiness to kids... maybe older kids, but still kids.. The toys are still doing their job..THAT makes it all worth while.. The thanks should go to Gilbert, and our parents, for introducing all of us into this great hobby. Thanks Dad!!. It was your birthday yesterday too!! What a fitting present!!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

From the number of old flyers for sale on ebay, and train shows, and craigslist, and
other places, lots of little kids got trains way back when. That has really changed today.
Very few get trains now. And the ones they are getting will not be running in 60 years.
We will call it an era, glad I was a part of it.


I do not remember playing with my dad except my American Flyer. That I remember. He enjoyed
it as much as I did.

My dad worked for a place that sold AFs. He sold my 282 to his mother for his brother as a Christmas gift.
He then gave it to me 3 years later.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> From the number of old flyers for sale on ebay, and train shows, and craigslist, and
> other places, lots of little kids got trains way back when. That has really changed today.
> Very few get trains now. And the ones they are getting will not be running in 60 years.
> We will call it an era, glad I was a part of it.
> ...


Well, my grand kids will know trains!! My one grand-daughter loves trains, and I just gave my son a nice G scale set and Santa is bringing her a nice Lionel set...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I played with trains with both my sons. The younger one was a real train nut. Both
model trains and real trains. He is 38 now and could not care less about trains. I really thought he would be a train nut for ever. He does like my AFs and says he will keep my AFs and sell the rest. Who knows.


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Thanks flyernut!!*

I would just like to add my kudos to the comments on flyernut. I have exchanged numerous private messages with him to tap his experience and knowledge on flyers, and he is always helpful. Anyway, I purchased a 21085 for a very reasonable price at a local train show, and it runs well. Conversing with flyernut, a 290 Series would have been a better choice. I was able to purchase a 290 from him that arrived, and is everything he said it was.(it was also carefully packaged) I was fortunate to find someone that supplied me with something my parents could never afford, that also has my granddaughter very impressed.

Fred in Massachusetts


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

C100 said:


> I would just like to add my kudos to the comments on flyernut. I have exchanged numerous private messages with him to tap his experience and knowledge on flyers, and he is always helpful. Anyway, I purchased a 21085 for a very reasonable price at a local train show, and it runs well. Conversing with flyernut, a 290 Series would have been a better choice. I was able to purchase a 290 from him that arrived, and is everything he said it was.(it was also carefully packaged) I was fortunate to find someone that supplied me with something my parents could never afford, that also has my granddaughter very impressed.
> 
> Fred in Massachusetts


Thanks Fred....:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

